# Booya



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone have a good booya recipe that would make one to two gallons? Something that tastes similar to what you'd get at a community or church event? I've tried a couple from the net and they just aren't the same. Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but what exactly is "booya"?


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe it's a Minnesota / Wisconsin thing lol. It's kind of a cross between soup and stew that's usually cooked in very large pots all day or over night. Very well could go by other names in other parts of the country.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds delicious. I heard of a dish I think from Germany where all the leftovers for the week were kept simmering in a pot until the end of the week and then served. Can't remember what it's called though. I'll be watching this post for recipes for sure. Anything simmered for many hours has to be good in my book lol.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Booya is sort of like a hobo stew, but made in 10-20 gal. batches and made with a mixture of vegie's and chicken, some times with beef and cooked out doors for a long time. It is often served with Oyster crackers. There are a number of differing recipes.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

A little history on BOOYAH folks, we Cubans have the same thing is called AJIACO
http://www.classicwisconsin.com/features/goodbooyah.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booya_(food)
Enjoy


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.ask.com/


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Food.com has 7 booyah recipes:
http://www.food.com/recipe-finder/all/boohah
I'm going to watch this thread too!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Booya is something we used to holler when we whipped somebody's butt.never knew it was stew!


----------

